

Lesson learned from my biggest business mistake - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/12/lesson-learned.html

======
hxa7241
If only the future was as obvious now as it used to be in the old days...

------
dotcoma
>Instead of building a search engine...

oh, yeah, I'm sure you would have kicked google's ass ;-)

------
t0pj
_The strategy that provided you victory, may not be repeated in the same way._

\--Sun Tzu

------
adrianwaj
Speaking of understanding ecosystems, hasn't Seth cottoned on to blog
comments?!

------
alexandros
obligatory hindsight is 20/20 comment?

